# Headed Out



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

It's 0'dark thrity here in ready to catch some fishville. Were headed out to the middle grounds area to see if we can't limit on Rocks and grabs some blues in the mix. Figure with all the charter's that will be at 72 we'll head further north and see if we can't pick some up that away's. it's going to be a big adjustment from pulling in those 10lb blues up in NY, but hey pullage is pullage. hope everyone has a safe weekend and catches a few. Ill keep the radio on 69 if anyone wants to see how were doing.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Troup, hope you guys got into them today. What kind of ride are you fishing out of? Did you pull any hoses?


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*21o cc triumph Center Console*

We hit the water at 0730 and had our rocks buy 0900. They were all on bug-eye tandems fished really deep near the westren channel edge by the gas docks. then we put on all black hoses and a umbrella of dark hoses and it was bluefish city. nothing huge some around 4 maybe 4 and a half but we ended up with our rocks and 7 nice blues. were off the water by 1400. We found the biggest school of spot ive ever seen near the gill nets south of the gas docks. i mean thousands of them we caught a few on BW FB and live-lined them but no takers. good day on the water. question though guys, How do you keep youre hose's from twisting up and making a circle. Had that happen a few times? good weekend trip for us hope everyone else gets a few, the rocks were only 18 to 22 but thats ok


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sounds like you had a great day. To keep the hoses from twisting up you line you need a solid ring coastlock snap connecting your main line to the 1st leader, a solid ring coastlock snap on both sides of the in- line sinker, a solid ring swivel in the leader between the in-line sinker and the hose. I tie directly to the hose. Don't use those cheap brass swivels and snaps. They tend to bind under load and I've seen them come apart. I don't troll that much but when I do I use all SPRO 100# ball bearing swivels and coastlock snaps with the solid (welded) rings. Yea they're expensive but they never fail. The hose should churm in the water without your leader or line.

BTW that 21o cc triumph Center Console is an excellent fishing platform.


----------



## combatcatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

*Cat*

I got the swivels and snaps right. The problem is the eels sometimes caught themselves and were in a circle ie.. the tail hook grabbed a piece of the front of the lure, maybe stiffer wire inside or wil that take action away?


----------

